# Jeld Wen Pocket Doors



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

It sounds like you bought the Pocket Door Frames and not the Pocket Doors.
http://www.homedepot.com/Doors-Wind...ntPLP=true&omni=c_Pocket Doors&searchNav=true

I would go with the Johnson Frames
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/doors-...n-to-200-lbs-each-2x4-construction-48082.html


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I second Johnson hardware, never had a problem with one after installation.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

*Jeldwen Pocket Door Installation Instructions here: **http://c2456372.r72.cf0.rackcdn.com/JII102.pdf*


I also have had nothing but good results with Johnson Pocket door kits. 
Just be aware that the door panel and pull-hardware have to be purchased separately.


----------

